# How do I use this Black & Decker Deluxe Router Guide #76-234 ?



## Mahdeew

I bought this Black & Decker Deluxe Router Guide #76-234 and can't figure out how it is used to cut circles with. It says it can cut from 2-1/2" to 2'. There is a pin at the end of it that seem to be upside down. Do I put a nail through that for cutting circles? 
Thanks


----------



## MrUnix

Flip it over so the pin sticks down. It's described in the manual… do you have one?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mahdeew

Thanks MrUnix,
The picture is showing it being up. Is that when it is being used as a guide instead of circle cutter?


----------



## MrUnix

> The picture is showing it being up. Is that when it is being used as a guide instead of circle cutter?
> - mahdee


Yes… normally the guide is attached (using the two rods to the base) in the upright position - with the rods on top of the guide. To use if for circle cutting, you slide it off the rods, flip it over, and slide it back on the rods so they are then under the guide, and the pin is facing down. Then you drill a 1/8 inch hole at least 3/8 inch deep in the center of the circle, and place the pin in it. Here is the relevant diagram from the manual:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mahdeew

Great… Thanks again.


----------



## JoeinGa

Geeze, I had one of those about 20 years ago. Had no idea what it was and I'm pretty sure I threw it away. 
.
.


----------



## Mahdeew

Ha ha, Joe.. for a guide and circle cutter for like $20 you may want to get you another one.


----------



## patron

be sure to hold the pin part down with you hand
so the rig doesn't jump out
and scatter with the spinning bit
holding the rig lower down 
help to keep it from tilting over too


----------



## Mahdeew

Wow David. That sounds scary holding the router with only one hand. Is there a better solution than that?


----------



## Fardo

I really need the manual for the B&D Deluxe Router Guide 76-234. Can anyone send me a copy? Thanks!


----------



## Mahdeew

I can send you some pictures of how it works.


----------



## Fardo

Great! Send to [email protected]….and thanks!


----------

